# Urgent help needed. Re dress code



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Ok Peter is coming over to Gois for a party i have been invited to in June.

Since September 2007 i have had a quest to find a place in the Sun. On each trip i had with me a couple of pairs of shorts. Now for those who don't know here in the UK it a bit hot and everybody is wearing shorts.

Are shorts worn?

Would i look out of place if i had shorts on?

Now helpful answers first before this goes a little silly like we often do.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

The Portuguese all wear studded lederhosen. Unless you wear these, you risk being laughed out of Gois.


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

Portugal is the most relaxed place I have ever seen when it comes to dress code, scruffy is often the norm, with an attitude of can I be bothered? , and the uniform of that is jeans. Dressing up is a clean pair of jeans!!!! shorts are for the women and holiday makers, and the holiday makers do seem to love burmuda shorts (oh dear). 

I love dressing up and when I go out I want to look as good as I can, and even when I wear jeans, they have to be smart. mind you on the beach, and round the pool, kwell thats bikini time 

So in answer to your question, shorts? they are everywhere, you will probably be the same as everyone else. Or you could be different. enjoy your holiday when you get here.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Peter
There is only one problem about it. Do you have a half decent pair a legs to show in shorts? Or are you going to scare the sxxt out of us?


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

just whose legs are you referring too, cheeky, I know mine are okay


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Peter's, I know you are still a 10 Lass


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Peter
Give us a clue...........whats the party in aid of?.........then maybe we can be a bit more specific as to dress code.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Dennis said:


> Hi Peter
> Give us a clue...........whats the party in aid of?.........then maybe we can be a bit more specific as to dress code.


Hi Dennis, John and all 

In the words of Dave the agedhipy "his spelling not mine" I intend to hijack the party to celebrate my DIVORCE.

" Planning a bbq at my place on June 19th. It's to celebrate assorted birthdays and the summer solstice (nearest Saturday) but really just an excuse for a few bears. Your invited if your here. "

Peterfc


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the invite Peter, will be there if our house is finished ( better be ).
Sounds like a mixture of flowing robes for the solstice ( we used to live 5 mins from Avebury, Druids everywhere ) and something bright and cheerful to celebrate the divorce, with and definately shorts for the barby.


----------



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

The druids were fine Bob, it was all the new age hippies lol xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

